# Lone Wolf: Northern Twilight OOC (calling all players)



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 9, 2004)

So, I decided I'll start formally recruiting for my Lone Wolf campaign awhile as I put the finishing touches on plot and stuff.  I'll probably be looking for 4-5 players.  Characters'll start at 3rd level and ability generation is handled as per the heroic method given in Conan, 1d10+8 for each. 

You'll be starting out in Holmgard (gee, big wonder), so if you have a class that can have members of different nationalities, you _should_ be from Sommerlund, Durenor, or the Wildlands.  Of course, as long as you explain why you're in Holmgard, you can be anyone from anywhere.

EDIT:  Forgot to add this bit, I'll help you make your character if you don't have the book, but you should be at least planning on getting it.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 9, 2004)

Count me in as a Kai Lord.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 9, 2004)

--PLAYERS--
1. *Eternalknight:* Kai Lord
2. *Kaelthas:* Brother of the Crystal Star
3. *Krug:* Dwarven Gunner of Bor
4. *adgramaine:* Kai Lord
5. *Paido:* Lakuri Pirate
6. *relenoir:* Kai Lord / Brother of the Crystal Star

--ALTERNATES--
1. *Lichtenhart*


----------



## Kaelthas (Jun 9, 2004)

*I might be interested*

Hi I might be interested in playing a Brother of the Crystal Star,but I'm kindy new to what you are asking for here.  What all is involved?


----------



## Krug (Jun 9, 2004)

Don't have the book though... but don't mind playing one of those Dwarven gunmen...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 9, 2004)

I don't have the book yet but I'm sure as hell getting it ASAP.

The game is set before, after, or it's contemporary to the books?


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 9, 2004)

Can I claim another Kai, or would you prefer another character type?

I have a Kai completed - Hunting III, Weaponskill II, Minshield I.
And how might we do starting funds for these characters since they are 3rd (not 1st) level?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow, this game's filling up extremely quickly. 

Addressing various people:

*Kaelthas:* Are you from the Mongoose boards?  I'll address your questions at the end. 
*Krug:* Dwarven Gunner of Bor's cool by me.
*Lichtenhart:* Any thoughts as to class?
*adgramaine:* We can do another Kai.  Just hash things out with Eternalknight so we don't have two clones.  Different disciplines and such.

Plus, I think Paido off the Mongoose boards might be interested, so this game might be full already.  Gee, and the thread's only been up for a day. 

As to other things...

*Posting:* As often as you get a chance, preferably at least a few times a week.
*Dice-rolling:* You roll (or use the Random Number Table in the book!), I'll use the buddy system and assume you don't cheat.

My only other rule is please let me know if you're going to be away for awhile!  Most players are good with that, though, so... when you're gone, I'll NPC your character for you.

I'll get a Rogue's Gallery thread up soon so you can start posting characters.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 9, 2004)

adgramaine said:
			
		

> And how might we do starting funds for these characters since they are 3rd (not 1st) level?




Twice the amount listed in the book.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 9, 2004)

And as promised, here's the Rogue's Gallery.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90804


----------



## Paido (Jun 9, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Plus, I think Paido off the Mongoose boards might be interested [...]



Indeed he is ...  




> *Posting:* As often as you get a chance, preferably at least a few times a week.



Over what time period do you think this game will run? I'm not sure how long I'll be able to post several times a week; at the moment it looks easily possible, but that might change over the next months ...


BTW, any preference as far as "my" class is concerned? I was thinking about a Brotherhood mage eek:  Yes, indeed, in spite of name and location no Magician of Dessi ...), though we would have two of those then, too. (Okay, a Buccaneer of Shadaki might tempt me as well, but would probably be a bit difficult to integrate here, right?)


Paido


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 10, 2004)

Paido said:
			
		

> Over what time period do you think this game will run? I'm not sure how long I'll be able to post several times a week; at the moment it looks easily possible, but that might change over the next months ...



Well, this is going to be the first adventure of what hopefully will be a full campaign.  We'll play it by ear: I think the first adventure should play out to be rather short comparatively.



> (Okay, a Buccaneer of Shadaki might tempt me as well, but would probably be a bit difficult to integrate here, right?)



Well... we could use the stats of a Buccaneer for a Lakuri pirate, possibly?  Or one from the Kirlundins, pirates might hang out there.  And they'd both be in the neighborhood, so you could just alter the guy's story that way.


----------



## Krug (Jun 10, 2004)

I don't have the book and not likely to get one around my parts... how do I proceed with char generation?


----------



## Kaelthas (Jun 10, 2004)

As a matter of fact I do haunt those boards which is what brought me here.  And since Lone Wolf (when I was a little boy) got me interested in RPG's I figured I might ask about what was involved here,but you have answered that quite nicely   .  Give me a bit and I'll post up my character (I have to hit work soon so taking the time to roll him up right now is a bit hard).  Funny thing though I'm actually very soon about to run a Lone Wolf game where I live with my friends,but I want to play too (though most of them are a bit too young to remember Lone wolf  :\ )


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 10, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> The game is set before, after, or it's contemporary to the books?




Normal time-period of the Mongoose book, which is MS 5000, 50 years before the books.  So the Darklords aren't quite the threat they are later, and the Kai are still in full effect.


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, I already posted my Disciplines -oops! - and I don't have any I/M on this PC; Eternalknight, can you email me so we can work out the details?

adgramaine@peoplepc.com

Also, where should we send the characters to?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 10, 2004)

*adgramaine:* post the guy in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90804


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 10, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> I don't have the book and not likely to get one around my parts... how do I proceed with char generation?




Thusly!  This should be enough to get you started... and keep this, it'll come in handy when you get level ups.  (Hope this is OK, btw)

I'll post an equipment list tomorrow.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 10, 2004)

I thought about it, and since it would be quite difficult for me to play without the book, I'll offer my slot to someone else. Please Andrew put me down as an alternate though.


----------



## Paido (Jun 10, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Well... we could use the stats of a Buccaneer for a Lakuri pirate, possibly?



Sounds good to me - a Lakuri pirate it is, then!  





			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Thusly!  This should be enough to get you started... and keep this, it'll come in handy when you get level ups.  (Hope this is OK, btw)



I would need that kind of assistance, too ...  


Paido


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 10, 2004)

Paido said:
			
		

> I would need that kind of assistance, too ...




Ask and ye shall receive.  Same as Krug, keep this for level ups.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 10, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> I don't have the book and not likely to get one around my parts... how do I proceed with char generation?




When I gave you the .doc, I think I forgot a few things...so here they are.

Base Combat Skill (Attack): +2
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +1

Forgot also to give you your racial things for being from Bor.  Craft (alchemy, armorsmithing, blacksmithing, weaponsmithing) are all class skills.  Plus, give yourself the normal dwarven things from DnD (ability adjustments only).  It's non-canon, but it's my rules.


----------



## Paido (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks, Andrew!

Took a look at it and already have questions ...  

"*Languages, auto:* North Speak, Shadakine" - Don't know whether there's a Lakuri language (would surprise me a bit) to replace Shadakine; if not, should that be Vassagonian then? (Or Cloeasian, should that be a language of it's own? My character probably hails from Kadan ...) And what is North Speak? A kind of trade tongue of the Northern Continent?

Are "*Base Combat Skill (Attack):* +2" and "*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +1" the stats for level 1? If so, what should I add to them for level 3, where we start (IIRC)?

Almost the same for the "Starting Abilities": Level 1 or 3? If 1, what/how many choices do I gain for the other 2 levels? (Oh, and what's "Natural Rigger" mentioned under "Twin Cutlass Technique"?)

Last question: Do I double the given amount of gold (as you mentioned earlier for level 3 characters), or have you already done that?

*readying dice*


Paido


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 10, 2004)

Paido said:
			
		

> "*Languages, auto:* North Speak, Shadakine" - Don't know whether there's a Lakuri language (would surprise me a bit) to replace Shadakine; if not, should that be Vassagonian then? (Or Cloeasian, should that be a language of it's own? My character probably hails from Kadan ...) And what is North Speak? A kind of trade tongue of the Northern Continent?



Use Vassagonian.  As to North Speak, you've guessed what it is.  It's replacement "Common".



> Are "*Base Combat Skill (Attack):* +2" and "*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +1" the stats for level 1?



Nope, those are the level 3 stats (and class abilities, too).  So you're good!  As for Natural Rigger, it's a class feature you'll get later.  Ignore it for now.



> Last question: Do I double the given amount of gold (as you mentioned earlier for level 3 characters), or have you already done that?



Already done!

Forgot: as a Cloeasian, you get an additional 50 gold.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 11, 2004)

The equipment list.

For regular items other than weapons/armor, just buy items out of the PHB with your gold.  

As for the Backpack/Special Item/Weapon system, just buy everything and I'll review your sheet later and tell you what it is.

And we will be worrying about food (or, should I say, Meals... ahh, Lone Wolf memories), but not too crazy with it.  Every once in a while, I'll tell you to eat, if you have one, cool.  If you don't, you'll lose some Endurance.  

Ahh, so nice to speak of Combat Skill and Endurance and Special items and Meals... and Laumspur and Alether...


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 11, 2004)

Just joined EN World when I heard about this.  Darn, I always find out about this stuff too late!    Oh, well.  I guess I'll bid for an alternate spot if one comes up.  I would wish to play a Kai Lord, but I don't have the books yet.  Amazon will get on the ball eventually, I hope!  Thanks for keeping me in mind, and enjoy the game!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 11, 2004)

Put you on the alternates list.  In the meantime, you're more than welcome to lurk and follow the game.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 11, 2004)

Paido said:
			
		

> I would need that kind of assistance, too ...




Same.  I have everything done except equipment and languages.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 12, 2004)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> Same.  I have everything done except equipment and languages.




I have an equipment list up a few posts back.  As a Sommlending, you have proficiency in one-handed melee weapons and longbows.  Plus, you also start with either a masterwork longbow or a one-handed melee weapon.  Of course you start with a Kai cloak (+1 Fort saves vs hot/cold weather), and 28 gold crowns.  If you'd rather roll for your money, it's (1d10+10)x2.

As for languages, give yourself Sommlending and Northspeak.


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 12, 2004)

You know Paido, this will be pretty interesting to see the Mongoose group playing the game like this.
I've never RP'ed in this manner either, but this is really beginning to feel infective  

Hope I don't have to amputate....


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 12, 2004)

Woohoo, we've got one character up.


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 12, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Woohoo, we've got one character up.



I take that to mean there are no problems with him?
I should have my equipment figured out within a few and I'll edit it into the prev. post of the characater.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 12, 2004)

Mine is up.


----------



## Paido (Jun 13, 2004)

adgramaine said:
			
		

> You know Paido, this will be pretty interesting to see the Mongoose group playing the game like this.
> I've never RP'ed in this manner either, but this is really beginning to feel infective



Yeah, I feel the same way ...  

Cool avatar, BTW - you should take that along to the Mongoose forum!  


Paido, whose character also starts to take shape


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 13, 2004)

Both characters are fine.  At first glance, entries looked a bit short, but on second glance, I think everything's covered...

Only thing is alter your equipment list somewhat.

*Adgramaine:*
BACKPACK ITEMS
1. 2 meals
2. 2 meals
3. Silk rope (50')
4. Sunrod
5. Sunrod
6.
7.
8.

Also, I've decided I'll just give you a free Backpack.  So if you bought it, give yourself the money back.  This goes for everyone else, too!

*Both:* both the leather armor and the Kai Cloak are Special Items.

*Eternalknight:* same as Adgramaine, you get a Backpack even though you didn't buy it.  Holds 8 items, just like the ones in the old series.  You may want to buy some Meals with your cash - you can get ones for 1 gc a piece.  2 meals equal a Backpack Item.

Both Kais are fine.  Paido, Krug, Kaelthas, you guys coming along OK?  As soon as your characters are done, we can start!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 13, 2004)

I've bought 2 Meals to begin with, as I want your thoughts on this:



> A Kai Lord skilled in the Discipline of Hunting will never starve in the wilderness, no matter how far from civilisation he is.




This is taken from the Hunting Discipline.  It doesn't specifically state anything rules wise, so I'd like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Krug (Jun 13, 2004)

BTW, how much are 10 bullets?


----------



## Paido (Jun 13, 2004)

All right, it's question time!  


How do I learn new languages, one per rank invested? And how do I learn to read and write them? (Another rank per language?)
How do I represent a mariner's skill with knots and ropes? Should I take _Craft: Rope-craft_ as a skill? (And would that entail the know-how of _making_ ropes as well?)
Do I have to specify _Knowledge: Geography_ any more (i.e., Lakuri Isles, Wildlands, ...)?
How do I represent a sailor's (or navigator's) knowledge of the stars and how to navigate by them? Should I take _Knowledge: Stars_ as a skill?
What activities are covered by _Acrobatics_, what by _Athletics_?
How many weapons can I carry? (Don't worry, I wasn't planning on being a walking armoury, I just wanted to have a number of throwing daggers in addition to my main weapon.) I suppose the gamebook limit of two is not relevant in the Rpg, is it?  
How much does a dagger cost, and are there differences between "throwing daggers" and "melee daggers", or can I just use daggers in general for both uses?
The _Cutlass_ was listed as "racial weapon" in the *equipment.doc* - what does that mean? (I suppose if anyone of us can use a cutlass without penalties or somesuch, it would be me ... just curious.)
Are _Laumspur leaves_ Backpack items or Special items?
As I don't have the *DnD Player's Handbook* as well  , I need some help on equipment matters (especially prices and whether they are Backpack or Special items): a _Storm Lantern_ (and whatever you deem necessary for making use of it, e.g. flint & steel), a _Rope_ (what sorts and lengths are there, and what would they cost?), a _Sailor's telescope_, a _Set of Lockpicks_, and a _Sextant_ (maybe, for "navigation" purposes).

Hmm, that should have been the last matters to take care of; you'll probably soon get the created character to look for errors ... Hopefully not too many.  


Paido

*edit:* Oh, and is there such a thing as a _Carousing_ skill? You know, for increased alcohol tolerance, as befitting pirates ... Dwarves probably as well ... (I'm not exactly an expert on that, but I suppose that's not "governed" by constitution alone, but, uh, _training_, too, is it? ...   *hic!*)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 13, 2004)

Paido said:
			
		

> How do I learn new languages, one per rank invested? And how do I learn to read and write them? (Another rank per language?)



Don't worry about reading/writing, that comes automatic.  But yeah, 1/rank spent.



> How do I represent a mariner's skill with knots and ropes? Should I take _Craft: Rope-craft_ as a skill? (And would that entail the know-how of _making_ ropes as well?)



I'd imagine this would just be covered by Profession (sailor).



> Do I have to specify _Knowledge: Geography_ any more (i.e., Lakuri Isles, Wildlands, ...)?



No.



> How do I represent a sailor's (or navigator's) knowledge of the stars and how to navigate by them? Should I take _Knowledge: Stars_ as a skill?



Once again, I'd say Profession (sailor).  Profession skills are nice kinda generalized things.



> What activities are covered by _Acrobatics_, what by _Athletics_?



Acrobatics covers tumbling and balancing.  Athletics covers jumping and swimming.



> How many weapons can I carry? (Don't worry, I wasn't planning on being a walking armoury, I just wanted to have a number of throwing daggers in addition to my main weapon.) I suppose the gamebook limit of two is not relevant in the Rpg, is it?



Actually, it does hold to the two weapon rule.  But it also says that things like daggers are small enough not to really count.



> How much does a dagger cost, and are there differences between "throwing daggers" and "melee daggers", or can I just use daggers in general for both uses?



2 gc, and there's not really a difference between throwing and melee.  You can use it for either.



> The _Cutlass_ was listed as "racial weapon" in the *equipment.doc* - what does that mean? (I suppose if anyone of us can use a cutlass without penalties or somesuch, it would be me ... just curious.)



Bingo!  You have to be from a certain nation to have proficiency in it.



> Are _Laumspur leaves_ Backpack items or Special items?



Backpack.



> As I don't have the *DnD Player's Handbook* as well  , I need some help on equipment matters (especially prices and whether they are Backpack or Special items): a _Storm Lantern_ (and whatever you deem necessary for making use of it, e.g. flint & steel), a _Rope_ (what sorts and lengths are there, and what would they cost?), a _Sailor's telescope_, a _Set of Lockpicks_, and a _Sextant_ (maybe, for "navigation" purposes).



- Lantern, 7 gc, don't need anything else.  
- Rope (regular hemp, I assume? there's also silk), 1 gc for a 50' length.
- Telescope, 75 gc (actually 500, but hey, you're a sailor).
- Sextant, not on the list but again I'll say 75 gc. 

The lantern, rope, and telescope are Backpack Items, the sextant is Special.



> Oh, and is there such a thing as a _Carousing_ skill? You know, for increased alcohol tolerance, as befitting pirates ... Dwarves probably as well ...



Unfortunately, no. Bor-brew still messes you up.  You better stick to Firina Nog and Chai-cheer, son. 

Just FYI, let me know which Knowledge skills you have more than 5 ranks in... 5 ranks gives you something extra.  Varies for each.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 13, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> BTW, how much are 10 bullets?




1 sp.  The equipment sheet didn't really make it clear, AFAIK Bor-muskets and -pistols use the same ammo type.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 13, 2004)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> This is taken from the Hunting Discipline.  It doesn't specifically state anything rules wise, so I'd like to hear your thoughts.



Quite honestly, I forgot Kais could do that...  I guess you don't really need your Meals, then.  And adgramaine, I guess you really don't, either... since AFAIK, you're both Tier III Hunting.


----------



## Paido (Jun 13, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> - Rope (regular hemp, I assume? there's also silk), 1 gc for a 50' length.



Hm, silk might interest me as well (oh, and maybe a grappling hook - to board ships, you know ... well, small ships ... okay, at least boats.  )




> - Telescope, 75 gc (actually 500, but hey, you're a sailor).



Hey, thanks! That's an offer I cannot refuse ...  




> Unfortunately, no. Bor-brew still messes you up.  You better stick to Firina Nog and Chai-cheer, son.



Ferina Nog? I'd rather kiss a Gourgaz!  




> Just FYI, let me know which Knowledge skills you have more than 5 ranks in... 5 ranks gives you something extra.  Varies for each.



Sounds interesting! *goes back to redistribute some skill ranks*  



Paido


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 13, 2004)

Paido said:
			
		

> Hm, silk might interest me as well (oh, and maybe a grappling hook




Silk rope, though, is 10 gc for a 50' piece - so a lot more than regular hemp.  That said, it's tougher and it's actually easier to use a grappling hook with it, so it might be advantageous to you, as long as you can afford it.  A grappling hook, BTW, is only 1 gc and is a Backpack Item.

Just FYI, any armor'll be a Special Item.


----------



## Paido (Jun 13, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Just FYI, any armor'll be a Special Item.



Okay, though I was considering to forego armour ... My character will probably be more of a rogue than a front-line warrior, and the Dex is ... not bad ...  

Armour tends to be more of a problem than useful for sailors anyway, and few can afford Shadaki Sealeather.  :\

Nevertheless, if you think that would be a harsh mistake (don't know how combat-intense the adventures will be), I am ready to reconsider ...  


Paido


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, you should be able to make do without armor.


----------



## Paido (Jun 13, 2004)

About the armour: Good to hear!

BTW, could you give me the price for a set of lockpicks? Might come in handy some day ...  

Oh, and the character is nearing completion!  


Paido


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 13, 2004)

30 gc, or 100 gc for a set of masterwork ones, which'll work better.  Both Backpack Items.


----------



## Paido (Jun 14, 2004)

Hah, looks like there's only one question left: Allegiance. Good and Evil are quite clear, but if you are neither, would that be "neutral" or rather "unaligned"? I think I have seen both in one of the previews ...

Does "neutral" mean "actively working towards balance" while "unaligned" means "doesn't care either way"? Or is "unaligned" reserved for animals?


Paido, philosophically perplexed


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 14, 2004)

Figured it out again.  Characters can be Unaligned.  And I'm gonna take a wild guess yours is one of 'em.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 14, 2004)

Adrew posted this:


Quote:
How do I represent a mariner's skill with knots and ropes? Should I take Craft: Rope-craft as a skill? (And would that entail the know-how of making ropes as well?)
I'd imagine this would just be covered by Profession (sailor).
Quote:

Lonewolf doesn't have the rope-use skill?


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 14, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Lonewolf doesn't have the rope-use skill?




Nope.


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 14, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Quite honestly, I forgot Kais could do that...  I guess you don't really need your Meals, then.  And adgramaine, I guess you really don't, either... since AFAIK, you're both Tier III Hunting.




Yes, but iron rations will still be needed in wasttelands and deserts


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 14, 2004)

Paido said:
			
		

> Ferina Nog? I'd rather kiss a Gourgaz!
> Paido




I can arrange that!


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry I wasn't on the past couple of days - I work at a theater, and Thurs-Sat are really busy for me so I might not be able to post so much those nights - no other nights are a problem though!

Just thought I'd warn ya


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 14, 2004)

Paido said:
			
		

> Cool avatar, BTW - you should take that along to the Mongoose forum!



I would but I like the one I have right now - I just can't get it to load properly on the form there

I'm still trying to figure it out


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 14, 2004)

adgramaine said:
			
		

> I would but I like the one I have right now - I just can't get it to load properly on the form there



I don't think the thing to load avatars onto Mongoose works right.  You'll have to put it on a webpage and do remote linking.  If you don't have a page, lemme know, I can spare some space for ya. 

Paido's avatar on here is pretty bad, too.  Now, once I figure out why the 3e version of Orcus is missing his beer belly...


----------



## Paido (Jun 14, 2004)

adgramaine said:
			
		

> I can arrange that!



Laugh it up, scaleball!  




			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Paido's avatar on here is pretty bad, too.  Now, once I figure out why the 3e version of Orcus is missing his beer belly...



Have to admit, Adgramaine and Kaelthas got the best of those non-custom avatars ... I'm still not quite sure whether to keep this one (maybe I should take a look at a larger version of the picture it was taken from, some details are a bit hard to make out), though I like the colours! They go well with the (standard) forum colour scheme. I would probably import an avatar of my own (have my eyes on the cover of _Spectre of the Black Rose_), but those limitations on size are too annoying ...  :\

About Orcus and his beer belly: Well, he carelessly got in the way of the streamlining of AD&D ...  


Paido


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 14, 2004)

Paido said:
			
		

> Laugh it up, scaleball!
> 
> Have to admit, Adgramaine and Kaelthas got the best of those non-custom avatars ...
> Paido




I got it in honor of my favorite Batman villian, and his upcoming appearance in a major motion picture!!!

Andrew, i've got the image on a yahoo group, but not an actual site... will that suffice?


----------



## Paido (Jun 14, 2004)

adgramaine said:
			
		

> I got it in honor of my favorite Batman villian, and his upcoming appearance in a major motion picture!!!



Upcoming appearance?! Very nice! (Hope that movie will be better than the _Batman_ movies 3 and 4; maybe more like the first two?)  




> Andrew, i've got the image on a yahoo group, but not an actual site... will that suffice?



To add my two Lunes to that: I'm afraid not. I tried putting mine (for PA and Mongoose) up on Yahoo, but it always only worked a short time until, as it seems, the address of the graphic file changed again. Now I put my avatars up at Darker Network, a free image hosting service. Worked well so far!


Paido


*edit:*  As you can see, I'm still experimenting avatar-wise. Shouldn't take much longer, though ...  :\


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 14, 2004)

Paido said:
			
		

> About Orcus and his beer belly: Well, he carelessly got in the way of the streamlining of AD&D ...



Along with the transformation of halflings from hobbits to kender...


----------



## Paido (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay, my addition to the Rogue's Gallery is posted. Hope that character works out all right ... and not only rules-wise.  

  Yeah, yeah, I admit: Another (computer game) character has inspired this one. But I somehow liked the concept of that character, so there!  


(Yes, shoved that from the last post to this one. Seemed more appropriate, somehow ... Rest is new stuff, though!  )




			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Just FYI, let me know which Knowledge skills you have more than 5 ranks in... 5 ranks gives you something extra.  Varies for each.



Alas, none have enough ranks. Yet.  :\

Maybe later ... (Or was it a now-or-never affair?)


Paido


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 16, 2004)

Krug: you still in?  Haven't heard from you in a bit...


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 17, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Krug: you still in?  Haven't heard from you in a bit...



I'm still interested in playing if a slot is available.  My first choice is a Kai Lord, but since we already have two, maybe I'd go for the magic using type.  Let me know what happens; I still need to get the book.  I will be ordering both as soon as Darklands supplement becomes available.  Thanks!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 17, 2004)

I'd allow for another Kai, as long as you check that the disciplines don't overlap.  That said, if you'd like to go with a Crystal Star Mage, that would be just hunkey-dorey, too.  

But I can go ahead and slide you onto the player list now, so let me know whichever class you think you should go with.


----------



## Krug (Jun 18, 2004)

Here. sorry suddenly a deluge of work. Will do my char before the weekend is done or you can release my slot. Apologies to all.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 18, 2004)

It's OK... I saw your post on the Masks of Nyarlathotep thread, so I knew what was up.  I'm not going to drop you as a player, so never fear.


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 18, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I'd allow for another Kai, as long as you check that the disciplines don't overlap.  That said, if you'd like to go with a Crystal Star Mage, that would be just hunkey-dorey, too.
> 
> But I can go ahead and slide you onto the player list now, so let me know whichever class you think you should go with.



Well, I think I'll go with the Kai Lord (always wanted to be one   ) since I won't have the book for a bit and will at least have the ability to look it up on the Mongoose site.  I plan on taking Sixth Sense 3, Healing 2, and Hunting 1.  I know the other 2 Kai Lords have Hunting, but I was hoping this would be okay since I have 2 other unused Disciplines and Hunting only at level 1.  If this is okay, I'll start working something up for the character post.  I should have no problem posting it over the next couple days, but am going on vacation the end of next week and won't be back till July 6, so don't think I'm skipping out on the game when I don't show up for a week-and-a-half.  Also, how do you roll stats?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 18, 2004)

1d10+8 for abilities.

And yeah, those Disciplines will work. 

All the other stuff is scattered around through this thread - equipment list, etc.

Just noticed Kai Lords gain equipment through one of their vows - Eternalknight and adgramaine don't need to change this since it was my error.

I hope to be able to get this off the ground in a few days!


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 18, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> 1d10+8 for abilities.
> 
> And yeah, those Disciplines will work.
> 
> ...



WOW, I just rolled awesome!  18-16-17-13-10-17.  Do I use them in this order, or can I pick which goes where? (hope I can pick!  )


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi there,
     'Nother question:  I am planning to spend some skill points on knowledges.  In the Kai preview, it says Nature and History are class skills.  If I wanted to spend points on Knowledge: Darklands, I assume it would cost double (i.e. 2 skill points for one rank), correct?
     Also, I assume that you get max EP for first level, then roll after that just like in AD&D 3rd ed. and Star Wars, correct?
     Other than that, character is coming along nicely, but I'll probably need some help with certain things as I get closer to finishing.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah, you get to assign the stats.

As to all the questions in your second post, you were right on all of 'em. 

BTW, there's a Darklands preview up on the Mongoose page.  Including the stats for Darklord Nhorg, one of the shunned Darklords.


----------



## Krug (Jun 18, 2004)

Halfway there w/ my character sheet...


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 18, 2004)

*I'm just full of questions. . .*

Do humans get 1 extra skill point per level like in AD&D and Star Wars, or not?  Need to adjust my skill points if they do.  Thanks!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 19, 2004)

Unfortunately, no.

Now that we have the characters up, I'll go ahead and start this game probably sometime tomorrow after I get home from work.  I'll do some more thinking on the characters and how to bring them in tonight!


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 19, 2004)

Ack, you would have to start tomorrow, wouldn't you?  Alright, alright.... I see how ya gonna be... (cracking knuckles to bear down on a RP-heavy weekend...)
I have two games going on this weekend, so if I am a bit slow on the postings, do please forgive me


----------



## Krug (Jun 19, 2004)

Hmm ok pretty much finished up. Do take a look and tell me what I might have missed out or could add. 
(Looks at Kai's masterwork weapons in envy. ;P )


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 19, 2004)

Looks fine, Krug.

Call me over-eager, but I couldn't wait until tomorrow, so I went ahead and started the IC thread here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=91769.


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 19, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Adrew posted this:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...



Why would he need it; he's well beyond Magnakai Primate!


----------



## Relenoir (Jun 19, 2004)

*Um, hate to delay things, but more questions. . .*

Been using the Mongoose preview for my character.  Need to know: 
How much gold does a Doan start with?
What is a Kai Lord granted for weapons from the Monastery?  I would like to carry a bow with arrows, a few (5) daggers to throw or fight with, and a longsword.  Do I get some kind of mastercraft weapon?
Would I start with some form of armor?  If not, how much for leather, which I plan to buy?
What languages I'd start with and what others I'd have access to based on Intelligence score.
Until I gain a level, I'll still need a Healer's kit to fix people, so I'd probably have to buy one unless this is commonly granted to Kai skilled in the Discipline.  If I have to buy one, how much is it?
Laumspur: Can we get it and how much for clumps and/or potions?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 19, 2004)

_Quick question for the GM_
How would you prefer to handle private contact to you for the purposes of character actions not posted on this boards in character (i.e. sneaking off and doing something on one's own and whatnot)? It seems email and private messages through the Board has been denied to us lowly players....

Another reason I ask is because I am almost done with my character history, and I prefer not to post it with my character... it takes the fun out of other players discovering things out during the course of the game. 

Okay, I'm done.... for now


----------



## Paido (Jun 19, 2004)

Relenoir said:
			
		

> Why would he need [rope-use]; he's well beyond Magnakai Primate!



... and for semi-Gordian knots, he always has the Sommerswerd, hmm?  




			
				adgramaine said:
			
		

> _Quick question for the GM_
> How would you prefer to handle private contact to you [...]



Maybe we could use the PM system of the Mongoose boards (only Relenoir would have to register there as well), or we could at least exchange our e-mail-addresses per that way? (Don't know about you folks, but after bad experiences I'm a bit hesitant to openly post my address on a forum ...  :\)




> Another reason I ask is because I am almost done with my character history, and I prefer not to post it with my character... it takes the fun out of other players discovering things out during the course of the game.



Hm, true enough ... too late now ... Ah well, a woman's still going to have her secrets.  


@ Andrew: Good news, got the rulebook yesterday! Quickly browsed the _Buccaneers_ description - and discovered that the _Sailor's Lore (Superstition)_ class feature doesn't use a "Knowledge: Superstition" skill after all ... Can I take that skill point for "Concentration +1 (1 rank)" instead?

BTW, what "rules" or conventions are there for editing the posts in the _Rogue's Gallery_ and the IC thread? (My first PbP, though I think I mentioned that already ...  )


Paido


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 20, 2004)

Paido said:
			
		

> Maybe we could use the PM system of the Mongoose boards (only Relenoir would have to register there as well), or we could at least exchange our e-mail-addresses per that way? (Don't know about you folks, but after bad experiences I'm a bit hesitant to openly post my address on a forum ...



I don't really wanna use e-mail either, since there's viruses on my computer that I can't get rid of and I'm wary of passing 'em on to anybody else.  PMing on Mongoose would work best.  



> @ Andrew: Good news, got the rulebook yesterday! Quickly browsed the _Buccaneers_ description - and discovered that the _Sailor's Lore (Superstition)_ class feature doesn't use a "Knowledge: Superstition" skill after all ... Can I take that skill point for "Concentration +1 (1 rank)" instead?
> 
> BTW, what "rules" or conventions are there for editing the posts in the _Rogue's Gallery_ and the IC thread? (My first PbP, though I think I mentioned that already ...  )



Cool beans on the book.  My mistake on the skill thing - sure, go ahead and swap that out.

No real rules on editing.  Hell, I edit my posts all the time. 

So who's pre-ordered Darklands?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 20, 2004)

Relenoir said:
			
		

> How much gold does a Doan start with?



(1d10+10) x2 is what I'll be going with.



> What is a Kai Lord granted for weapons from the Monastery?  I would like to carry a bow with arrows, a few (5) daggers to throw or fight with, and a longsword.  Do I get some kind of mastercraft weapon?



Well, I realize now I screwed up, as Kai get equipment seperate from Sommlendings.  So I'll allow you to choose if you want to stick with the Sommlending equipment like the others, or go with Kai equipment.

Sommlending Equipment: masterwork longbow OR masterwork one-handed weapon

Kai Equipment: Backpack, 4 meals, one weapon, light armor of your choice, Kai Cloak OR padded armor, light shield, flint/steel, waterskin, beltpouch, whetstone, Kai Cloak.  Kai Cloak grants +1 to Fortitude saves vs. harsh weather (hot or cold).

*Eternalknight* and *adgramaine*, as the other two Kai, I'll let it be your decision to stick with your Sommlending equipment or Kai equipment.



> Would I start with some form of armor?  If not, how much for leather, which I plan to buy?



10 gold crowns.



> What languages I'd start with and what others I'd have access to based on Intelligence score.



Start w/ North Speak and Sommlending, due to your +3 Intelligence give yourself Durenese, Dwarven (as there's a dwarf in the party), and say a smattering of Giak.



> Until I gain a level, I'll still need a Healer's kit to fix people, so I'd probably have to buy one unless this is commonly granted to Kai skilled in the Discipline.  If I have to buy one, how much is it?



Officially, it's not, but I'll houserule it.  Go ahead and take one.



> Laumspur: Can we get it and how much for clumps and/or potions?



50 gold crowns per clump, potion's basically right out of your price range.  Unless you happen to find some in your travels through the Sommlending forest... and for part of the adventure, you'll be on the road to Ragadorn, so you may find some Larnuma.  Larnuma, by the way, is 30 gold crowns.


----------



## Paido (Jun 20, 2004)

Oh, a character still gets his INT bonus in additional languages? Didn't do that ... So I'll have 2 points more for languages or skills (bought my additional languages with skill points)?


Paido, cursed by Jesabela in not enough languages at the moment


----------



## Paido (Jun 21, 2004)

I'll go for _Disable Device +5 (3 ranks)_, then. After reading the description of that skill, that probably would be a wise move ... (Tell me if you have any objections, I'll re-edit it then.)  


Paido


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 28, 2004)

Question: do you guys want to RP out some more character interaction, or get on to the beginnings of the journey?  I don't wanna really decide that without getting the input of everyone else.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm ready to move on.


----------



## adgramaine (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm content with the popular opinion. I will enjoy either or, and I'll let everyone else decide the way they prefer.

I'm easy to please


----------



## Paido (Jun 29, 2004)

More or less "what Adgramaine said" ...  

To avoid a potential stalemate, though: If Krug - as the last one to vote - would like to play out the "evening in town" (or anything else) before we jump to the start of the journey, I'll add my vote to his.


Paido


----------



## Krug (Jun 29, 2004)

Nah I'd rather move on.


----------



## Paido (Jul 2, 2004)

Just wanted to let you all know that I'm away over the weekend (probably until Tuesday). I might well have a chance to post on Monday, though!

So if you folks are not too much in a hurry, my absence would probably not even be noticable ... Maybe Jes just keeps a bit quiet because of her hangover.  

Should anything ... untoward ... happen, I'll entrust her to you, Andrew.


Until next week, then!

Paido


----------



## Paido (Jul 31, 2004)

Well, I'll be away for some time _again_ - this time from Monday to Sunday (probably). I should be able to post during several of the workdays, but if it takes too long, don't hesitate to take over my character, Andrew! I can just pipe up whenever I get online and have something to add. Read ya'll soon!  

Paido, off in about 17 hours ...


----------



## Paido (Aug 17, 2004)

In my quest to single-handedly keep this thread alive    ... I'm back again! And not only that, I'm able to load the EN World site again ... Would have joined you earlier, but the site wouldn't let me.

To keep that out of the IC thread: Just read what you wrote about Adgramaine, Andrew. I don't have any idea about his whereabouts, but I got the impression that he wasn't on the Mongoose boards either over the last month? (Though that sounds awfully long for a vacation ...)

Has anyone tried to contact him via PM or e-Mail?  


Paido


----------



## Paido (Aug 21, 2004)

Erm ... have to go for another week (maybe a bit longer)  . Same procedure as last time? I'll try again (hopefully with more luck) to post in between ...

Ready y'all soon!

Paido


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 19, 2005)

Who all has the book?

Krug, you'll be getting a +1 to CS, and a +1 to both Fortitude and Will saves.  In addition, you get the Advanced Smithing feature which allows you to use a makeshift forge as a proper one, negating the -2 penalty.


----------



## Paido (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, I _do_ have the book, but it's out of my reach for almost two weeks ... Most of the level advancement is done, though. There are only a few things I'm uncertain about; they are noted in our Rogues Gallery. After a little bit of Gamemaster feedback here I should be ready for more adventure!  

About a compeletly different matter: Andrew, is EternalKnight still among us/planning to return to the game? If not (and if you do not plan on taking over Silver Wind for the rest of the game), how about the group sending the young Kai back to Holmgard to report to the king? After all, good Ulnar seemed to have underestimated the opposition in this matter, and he might like an information update, so to speak ... Just a thought, as this point in the story looks quite appropriate for changes in the group. (As well as for possible Alternate Players to join, should there be some.)


Paido


*edit:*  For the next weeks I will still have to battle the Dreaded Beast of Ree'Al Layfe, so I might be a bit slow to post. Don't let that stop you; I don't horribly mind if Andrew takes over for a post, should he deem that necessary!  

*Another edit:*  While I am updating my Rogues Gallery entry, what about used equipment? To be precise, do I still have the Laumspur leaves I offered Moon's Brand for the treatment of Silver Wind's wounds (after that Dhax attack; not sure whether the leaves were actually used or not), and did the others bring my rope along after fleeing from the inn?


----------



## Krug (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks! Will be updating shortly!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 24, 2005)

I like the way they suggest of just giving level-ups after every adventure.  Very Lone Wolf-like.

I'm going to assume Eternalknight dropped.  After all, he's been active here (according to the Last Seen thing) but hasn't appeared since the Dhax fight.  How would you rather handle it with Silver Wind?  Would you like to have him still come with you, or send him back as a messenger?  Either way'll be fine with me.

That Dhax fight was nasty... I'll have to remember to let you get up levels before ever facing them again... and BTW, I have you going to Ryme to meet Baroness Aledona.  Aledona is a PC I play in the PbP game over at Tower of the Sun, and unfortunately it looks like she might not make it to MS 5022 as she just got killed by a Plague Hound... 

Any of you guys on Tower of the Sun?  I just might begin a PbP over there, too.

EDIT: No, one of the Kai Lords just gave Aledona some Laumspur.  Yay!


----------



## Paido (Jan 25, 2005)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I like the way they suggest of just giving level-ups after every adventure.  Very Lone Wolf-like.



True enough! I think I like that method, too. Speaking of "like": I like the title of our new adventure/thread as well!    To (mis)quote a certain gentleman: "_The Lakuri Gambit_. Good strong name ..." After this and _Shadows on the Dorn_, I'm already curious about the third one!  




> I'm going to assume Eternalknight dropped.  After all, he's been active here (according to the Last Seen thing) but hasn't appeared since the Dhax fight.  How would you rather handle it with Silver Wind?  Would you like to have him still come with you, or send him back as a messenger?  Either way'll be fine with me.



As for me, I'd vote for sending him back. (After all, _should_ EternalKnight return, he could be surprisingly brought back by our inventive GM ...)




> That Dhax fight was nasty... I'll have to remember to let you get up levels before ever facing them again...



Thankyouthankyouthankyou!  




> and BTW, I have you going to Ryme to meet Baroness Aledona.  Aledona is a PC I play in the PbP game over at Tower of the Sun, and unfortunately it looks like she might not make it to MS 5022 as she just got killed by a Plague Hound...   [...] No, one of the Kai Lords just gave Aledona some Laumspur.  Yay!



Glad to hear it!    And not only because her death might pose a problem for our group ...  




> Any of you guys on Tower of the Sun?  I just might begin a PbP over there, too.



Not really, though I had had a few looks at the site. Didn't find enough time to examine it in depth, though. Another PbP with you? Tempting!    But I suspect it wouldn't be wise of me to divide the time I have for PbPs between this and another one ...  

Nevertheless, if you do start one, don't forget to tell us about it!


Paido


*edit:*  Just as a little reminding poke, I still need a bit of advice with my level advancement!    ... And strangely enough, the smileys I added to this post stay in hiding at the moment ...    Probably a side effect of the server move ...


----------



## Relenoir (Jan 25, 2005)

I forgot about this thread!  Well, first thanks to Paido for redirecting me here.  I'd saved the pages in favorites, and with the new server I couldn't find anything!  Anyway, I have updated my character, but lacked the foresight to use different ink to mark what I did.  I raised my INT (raise an ability score every 4th level, correct? If not, I can easily fix it and just subtract a skill point and adjust my skills) and am wondering what might be an appropriate language to add.  I am also debating between Weaponskill and Mindshield still, and haven't really made any progress in deciding besides eliminating Mindblast from the choices.  Decisions, decisions!  
Andrew: like the level up at end of adventure idea as well, and I'm glad to hear about the laumspur!  I also agree with Paido, if EternalKnight/Silver Wind ever does want to rejoin, he can always show up in whatever way you decide, but best to send him to the Monastery for now.  Also, I haven't spent any time at TotS, since I've barely been to Project Aon lately.  Looking forward to the new adventure!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 25, 2005)

Paido said:
			
		

> After this and _Shadows on the Dorn_, I'm already curious about the third one!



As am I.  To be honest, I'm not sure exactly what the next plotline'll be.  I have a vague idea of where it'll take you, geographically, but that's all.



> As for me, I'd vote for sending him back. (After all, _should_ EternalKnight return, he could be surprisingly brought back by our inventive GM ...)



Sounds good to me, a good compromise.  We'll handle it that way.



> Glad to hear it!    And not only because her death might pose a problem for our group ...



Well, when you're in a group with three Kai and a Dessi Mage, things tend to work out well. 



> Not really, though I had had a few looks at the site. Didn't find enough time to examine it in depth, though. Another PbP with you? Tempting!



I'm not certain about whether I will - the initial plot just might be dovetailed into this game as it fits.  The second idea was set in MS 5083 (so post-Lone Wolf, Grandmasters are allowed again!) in the Eru/Hammerlands area. 



> *edit:*  Just as a little reminding poke, I still need a bit of advice with my level advancement!



Aye.  I'll reply to you on the RG thread.


----------

